# Any difference??? Premium Tenergy and standard Tenergy Rechargeable D cells



## BirdofPrey (Oct 31, 2011)

While looking at something completely unrelated... I found these two links on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Tenergy-000mAh-Capacity-Rechargeable-Batteries/dp/B001AYIRH8/ref=pd_rhf_gw_shvl3

[URL="http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Tenergy-Capacity-Rechargeable-Batteries/dp/B0040IAZ0S/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_2"]http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Tenergy-Capacity-Rechargeable-Batteries/dp/B0040IAZ0S/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_2


Fi[/URL]rst thing I noticed is that the "Premium" batteries were priced a lot cheaper. So, my question is, are these good prices and which ones do I go with?

I've got a TK70 that I currently have 4 Tenergy (blue) batts for. I will be buying a Malkoff for a 4 cell Maglite soon as well so I could use 8 more batteries for these lights.

Does anyone know anything about the premiums? First I'd seen of them.

Opinions?


----------



## willieschmidt (Nov 1, 2011)

Never could find an answer and asked several places. I have been happy with the white cells and they tested to [email protected] discharge. Someone on the Bay is selling the blue Ds, four 4 @ $15. Got eight on the chargers as of this morning. Waiting to do a discharge test. If you find an answer please post.


----------



## snakyjake (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't trust Tenergy since they misreported their capacity in some reviews. 
I'd go with Titanium 12,000 mAh.
Here's some battery reviews from Rechargeable Battery Review.

Jake


----------



## snakyjake (Nov 1, 2011)

Source: All-Battery.com
*The PREMIUM line high capacity batteries are ideal if:*​
You want our Top of the Line offering for consumer battery cells...
You require the highest capacity possible or the longest run time (optimal for high drain devices like cameras, game controllers, radios, etc)...
You do use devices that tend to be operated/used right away within a couple days or the week after batteries are charged...
You use batteries fairly often and hardly have them sit idle for weeks or months...
*The CENTURA line low-self-discharge batteries are ideal if:*​
Your device draws little power over a long period of time such as weeks or months (clocks, alarms, etc)...
You often have the device sit unused or idle for days or weeks on out & would like it to run without much loss in power/capacity...
You require batteries that will be close to full capacity after being stored/unused for a long time...
*The STANDARD line batteries are ideal:*​
As an Everyday Use Battery...
Require average capacity (runtime) -- when compared to Premium...
For the budget minded shopper who still wants good quality, but do not need the absolute best...


----------



## willieschmidt (Nov 1, 2011)

I read that sales junk. SJ have you done any discharge tests on your Tit bats?


----------



## snakyjake (Nov 1, 2011)

willieschmidt said:


> SJ have you done any discharge tests on your Tit bats?



I haven't run any tests. The tests from Rechargeable Battery Reviewhttp://www.rechargeable-battery-rev...battery-tests/d-nimh-battery-performance.html is all I have to go on. I plan on buying some D batteries soon.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Nov 1, 2011)

Well, I know I used to run Tenergy AAs and were not overly happy with them. However, their 18650s haven't done too bad in comparison to some of my better brands.

As for the D cells, there just aren't a lot of options to choose from out there and I found it odd to find the white Tenergy batteries selling for cheaper than the blue ones.


----------



## snakyjake (Nov 1, 2011)

I was looking at other battery tests (CR123A) and Tenergy didn't perform as well as Titanium Innovations. When in doubt, I'm going with brand reputation.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Nov 1, 2011)

Just looked for the Titanium brand Ds and can't find them in stock.


----------



## willieschmidt (Nov 1, 2011)

BOP tthe Tit Ds have been out of stock for a few months. SJ tell me how "Bat Rev" tests batteries? At what amps or where do they obtain batteries? Are they testing new, old or ones that have been skidded down the street? Who pays for this testing or is this done for free or why? There are several testers on this site that have no BRAND loyality that are objective.


----------



## snakyjake (Nov 1, 2011)

willieschmidt said:


> BOP tthe Tit Ds have been out of stock for a few months. SJ tell me how "Bat Rev" tests batteries? At what amps or where do they obtain batteries? Are they testing new, old or ones that have been skidded down the street? Who pays for this testing or is this done for free or why? There are several testers on this site that have no BRAND loyality that are objective.



I don't hold Rechargeable Battery Review as gospel, but it's the only reviews I've found for D batteries. I've used CP tester's data for other battery types that give me an approximate brand reputation to help me decide. Selfbuilt did CR123a review and Tenergy scored at the bottom, and Titanium Innovations was comparable to Surefire & Duracell. Based on these two approximate sources, I think Titanium Innovations is the better choice than Tenergy.


----------



## willieschmidt (Nov 2, 2011)

snakyjake said:


> I don't hold Rechargeable Battery Review as gospel, but it's the only reviews I've found for D batteries. I've used CP tester's data for other battery types that give me an approximate brand reputation to help me decide. Selfbuilt did CR123a review and Tenergy scored at the bottom, and Titanium Innovations was comparable to Surefire & Duracell. Based on these two approximate sources, I think Titanium Innovations is the better choice than Tenergy.


Hope you can find them as the supply has dried up. Maybe the batteries will be more reliable that the supply. Does TI even actually even make batteries or are they a mere plastic wrapper company who buys from others? Check out this link on Tit 123s... 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?295296-Titanium-CR123A-batteries-All-Dead
Back on topic... Blue are almost finished 3 cycle break in and will do WHITE vs BLUE Tenergy D cell discharge test comparasion (discharge @ 2.a to .9v). Results tomorrow!


----------



## snakyjake (Nov 2, 2011)

willieschmidt said:


> Hope you can find them as the supply has dried up.



Darn! You are right. I contacted the suppliers and the restock time frame is unknown. Glad you are doing the tests. Hope Tenergy lives up to their label.


----------



## Battery Guy (Nov 2, 2011)

snakyjake said:


> Source: All-Battery.com
> *The PREMIUM line high capacity batteries are ideal if:*​
> You want our Top of the Line offering for consumer battery cells...
> You require the highest capacity possible or the longest run time (optimal for high drain devices like cameras, game controllers, radios, etc)...
> ...



My interpretation:

Premium = typical, conventional NiMH cell
Centra = LSD NiMH cell
Standard = "we throw in whatever materials we can find cheap and/or don't meet the specs for our Premium and Centra cells, then manufacture it on the old equipment", NiMH cell


----------



## willieschmidt (Nov 3, 2011)

Tenergy blue pulled [email protected] to .9v . Tenergy white [email protected] to .9v . I did a tail cap draw but my DMM only goes to 20.A. Both sets exceed 20.A on my green 4D mag with DD single emitter PT120.


----------



## willieschmidt (Nov 3, 2011)

willieschmidt said:


> Someone on the Bay is selling the blue Ds, four 4 @ $15. Got eight on the chargers as of this morning. Waiting to do a discharge test.


Went to get some more but they were sold out.


----------

